# For those who have upgraded from a D750 to a D850



## greybeard (Nov 12, 2018)

I have a D750 and I am happy with it.  I also am getting some serious GAS for a D850.  I was wondering if any of you have done the upgrade and if so what do you like better about the D850 over the D750.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 14, 2018)

Must be that the d750 is so good no one needs the 850


----------



## greybeard (Nov 15, 2018)

I've read every article and viewed every video I can find and still can't get a clear picture (no pun) of how much better the D850 is over the D750.  Guess I'll have to rent one for a week and find out for myself.


----------



## ac12 (Nov 15, 2018)

From MY perspective and use, the D850 has about 2x more resolution (45MP vs 24mp) and higher max ISO (25600 vs 12800).
But that is about it, at 21% more weight  

And if you are going to take advantage of that resolution, you NEED, GOOD glass. $$$$

I do not know how well the older D750 works with the AF-P lenses, but the newer D850 probably handles them fine.  You have to check details on this.


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 15, 2018)

If it were in the budget I would pick up a D850, I would love the extra resolution.  The wife would kill me, the house needs attention more than I need a new toy....I hate when she's right...which of course is always!


----------



## greybeard (Nov 15, 2018)

ac12 said:


> From MY perspective and use, the D850 has about 2x more resolution (45MP vs 24mp) and higher max ISO (25600 vs 12800).
> But that is about it, at 21% more weight
> 
> And if you are going to take advantage of that resolution, you NEED, GOOD glass. $$$$


From my research the D850 does go to higher ISO but the D750 has slightly better low light performance.  The D850 has somewhat better video but the video autofocus sucks like all other nikon dSLRs.  The D850 has a touch tilt screen vs a non touch tilt screen.  My D7500 has the touch tilt screen and it is nice but it is far from a deal breaker.  I have a 24 f2.8, 50 f1.4, 105 f2.8 macro and a 300 f4 tele, all nikon primes so I think I've got the glass to go with the 45mp sensor.  I'm not crazy about the XQD card as I don't think it will be around all that long.  It will join the Sony mini-disk, beta, Lcassette, etc.  If it was so great, why doesn't Sony use it in their cameras.  Can the D850 work with just a single SD card?  I would rent one but, the XQD card costs almost as much as the rental so I'd have around $250 in a 7 day rental!!!!


----------



## ac12 (Nov 15, 2018)

I think the low light performance of the D750 is because the pixels are larger, so capture more light.
The higher resolution of the D850 = smaller pixels in the same space.

I would guess that the D850 will run with a SD card only.  Call the rental company and ask.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 15, 2018)

The D850 works fine on a single SD card, BUT... the XQD cards are crazy fast.  Using it to shoot large bursts in raw, even with the best SD cards, the buffer filled up fairly quickly; with the XQD cards...  it hasn't filled up yet.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 15, 2018)

tirediron said:


> The D850 works fine on a single SD card, BUT... the XQD cards are crazy fast.  Using it to shoot large bursts in raw, even with the best SD cards, the buffer filled up fairly quickly; with the XQD cards...  it hasn't filled up yet.


Thanks, how do you like your D850?  What did you upgrade from?  Was it worth the price of the upgrade?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 15, 2018)

Very pleased with it; wasn't really an upgrade, just an addition to the stable.  It's hard to quantify "worth it"; I'm definitely not sorry I bought it.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 16, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Very pleased with it; wasn't really an upgrade, just an addition to the stable.  It's hard to quantify "worth it"; I'm definitely not sorry I bought it.


So you don't use it as a replacement but an addition.  hmmmm.   Thanks


----------



## ac12 (Nov 16, 2018)

greybeard said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Very pleased with it; wasn't really an upgrade, just an addition to the stable.  It's hard to quantify "worth it"; I'm definitely not sorry I bought it.
> ...



I typically don't replace my stuff either, unless it is  made obsolete by the new gear.
New gear provides both upgraded and new/different functionality.
By having both cameras, you can select which camera to use based on it's strength.
Example1, you said the D750 had better low light performance, so in low light, I would use the D750 rather than the D850.
Example2, I have both DX Nikon D7200 and micro 4/3 Olympus EM1.  Which camera I choose to use depends on the shoot, and now on the body condition of this old man.  I use the D7200 + 70-200/4 at the local high school football game, but the smaller and lighter EM1 + 12-60 on a 2 week vacation.​Also by keeping the current camera (D750), you have a backup for your new camera (D850).

That is unless you need the cash from selling the D750 to fund the purchase of the D850.


----------



## Strodav (Nov 30, 2018)

Upgraded from a D800 to a D850.  I see other replies point out many of the differences in specs with the D750, but I don't think I saw a description of the upgraded AF system, which is impressive with 153 AF point of which 99 are cross type with a separate AF processor that goes down to -4 EV (one better than the D750), so it locks in lower light situations.  I don't have much time behind the D850 yet, but when I took it out birding it is amazing how it locks on BIF and just won't let go.  My keep rate went up.  My only complaint is handling 45MP files as it take some patience compared to even the 36MP files coming from my D800.


----------



## Error (Dec 2, 2018)

greybeard said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > From MY perspective and use, the D850 has about 2x more resolution (45MP vs 24mp) and higher max ISO (25600 vs 12800).
> ...


Yes it can work with a single SD card....actually D850 has 2 slots XQD and SD card so you can use it either.

Sent from my SM-G965U using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## JTPhotography (Dec 2, 2018)

Bottom line, the D850 is about pure image quality. If that is your primary need or priority (it is mine) you need a d850.  The D750 is no match if you’re shooting landscapes and blowing the up for print, but if you’re a street shooter who only posts on the web, D750 is fine. 

Personally, I’d never use a camera with a low pass filter on the sensor.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 2, 2018)

JTPhotography said:


> Bottom line, the D850 is about pure image quality. If that is your primary need or priority (it is mine) you need a d850.  The D750 is no match if you’re shooting landscapes and blowing the up for print, but if you’re a street shooter who only posts on the web, D750 is fine.
> 
> Personally, I’d never use a camera with a low pass filter on the sensor.


The D750 is a great camera for shooting people and for shooting in low light.  It also has outstanding color so I really should be satisfied and for the most part I am.  I have enlarged several prints to 20x30 and am satisfied with the results.  I am mostly interested in the D850 because of the improved autofocus and the 45mp letting me crop more.


----------



## yahgiggle (Apr 2, 2019)

i know im late to the party, but i use the 750 and ive tested the 850, from what i learnt from my tests is you need super good glass for the 850 to take advantage of it fully, i found using the same glass resulted in softer images as the high resolution piked up more defects in the glass, so if you do get one be ready to also replace most your glass, for me im more into landscapes so it made no sense upgrading and why im sticking with my d750 and d610


----------



## bulldurham (Apr 2, 2019)

Funny, as I bought mine strictly to do landscapes because of the larger file size. I do agree with the glass and I tend to buy the best I can afford for the need at hand. That said, I shoot the D500 coupled to the 200-500 for birding as with my set up, the focus lock is wicked. The D850 is still in the learning phase for me but so far, in image quality, preciseness in focus and the many new features like focus stacking, I'm pretty pleased overall and I think I've just barely touched the surface of this bad boy.


----------

